# Taking the plunge! NTNP to TTC after 9 years



## RoseJeans

Hi everybody!

I've been meaning to finally join so here I am!

Brief history about me: Married in November 2004, in February 2005 I discovered I was pregnant! We had no idea until the 4 months had gone by...eek!! My daughter was born July 2005 :happydance:. For the past 9 years DH and I have NTNP, but it would seem from the beginning of 2015, we've decided it's time to TTC. 

It's my 2nd cycle of focused BD around Ovulation, but I'm still wrapping my head around the symptoms, fertility dates etc etc. I haven't even started to chart BBT or anything. In time perhaps?

I just wanted to say hello to all of you fair ladies out there! I'm looking forward to setting out on this journey with you all. :hugs:


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to Bnb! Good luck :)


----------



## RoseJeans

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to Bnb! Good luck :)




xJG30 said:


> https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​

Thank you both! I've been hanging to join for so long :) x


----------



## Linzalora

Hey Rose, welcome!

I just started BBT and I am happy to report it is way easier than I thought it would be. What CD are you on? 

Best wishes on your journey!


----------



## RoseJeans

Linzalora said:


> Hey Rose, welcome!
> 
> I just started BBT and I am happy to report it is way easier than I thought it would be. What CD are you on?
> 
> Best wishes on your journey!

Thanks Linza! 
BBT is something I want to do at some point if I need to, I didn't want to jump straight in all at once! 
I'm on CD27 but am testing from tomorrow if AF doesn't show! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Linzalora

Ah, gotcha. Yeah, I didn't start BBT until this cycle. We've been trying 5 cycles officially, 2 with clomid 50mg. FXed for you tomorrow that AF stays away!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome and good luck xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## RoseJeans

xxmyheartxx said:


> Welcome and good luck xx




Linzalora said:


> Ah, gotcha. Yeah, I didn't start BBT until this cycle. We've been trying 5 cycles officially, 2 with clomid 50mg. FXed for you tomorrow that AF stays away!




RainbowDrop_x said:


> Welcome to BnB :flower:


The horrible :witch: got me ladies. 1 day late, but still here. Sniff. Thank you for your warm welcomes! :thumbup:


----------



## Linzalora

Well, rats! Sorry to hear that. :hugs: Pamper yourself a little bit today! You deserve it.


----------



## RoseJeans

Ha I wish I could! I'm starting a new job today so no rest for me! I don't mind we'll just have to keep trying:thumbup: x


----------



## Linzalora

Wow, how exciting! New job, new cycle- fresh starts everywhere for you! Fxed this round is your lucky one.


----------



## RoseJeans

Naw thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Linzalora

RoseJeans said:


> Ha I wish I could! I'm starting a new job today so no rest for me! I don't mind we'll just have to keep trying:thumbup: x

So how's the new job looking? I hope your first day went well!
What method of tracking are you going to use this cycle?


----------



## RoseJeans

The new job is actually going nicely, thank you! I'm a real estate agent so for now it's just a matter of settling in before pounding the pavement.

No particular tracking this cycle, my husband doesn't want me to track temps or OPK or anything like that because he knows how much it absorbs me, so we're just making sure we BD as much as possible and hope for the best.

What day of your cycle are you on?


----------



## Linzalora

I'm glad your job is going well! 

Tracking is agonizing for sure. I find myself second-guessing every rise and dip of my BBT. I hope it ends up helping me in the end. 

I'm on CD 16. Felt pretty intense O pains yesterday, so I probably O'd today. Hoping we caught it this cycle! Just starting TWW.


----------



## x__amour

How exciting! Hope you get your :BFP: soon! :D


----------

